# Eigenschaften übernehmen?



## flash16 (1. Februar 2005)

Hallo mal an alle da draussen, oder besser da drinnen  

ich hätt da mal ne frage:
Gibt es die Möglichkeit, Eigenschaften von einem Bild auf ein anderes zu übertragen? 

z.B.:ich habe ein Bild bearbeitet (..diverse Filter, Effekte usw...) und will dann ein neues Bild mit genau den gleichen Einstellungen haben (Beleuchtung, Helligkeit, Farbkontrast etc...)

thx, flash


----------



## devilrga (1. Februar 2005)

Hi,
guck mal in dein Handbuch unter "Aktionen" oder such einfach hier im Forum danach. Es gibt auch diverse Tutorials darüber.

mfg


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (1. Februar 2005)

@ Aktionen erstellen: Wenn, dann müßte diese von Anfang mitgeloggt werden.

@topic: Sofern Du das Protokoll der bestehenden Datei noch hast, dann klick mal auf den
unten angehangenen Button, dieser kopiert Dir alle Eigenschaften aus dem Ausgangsdokument
in ein Neues. Einfach mal ausprobieren, vielleicht klappt's ja.

Gruss Markus


----------

